# New Crude Jars from forum



## georgeoj (Mar 23, 2013)

I have purchased three new crude jars for the collection from forum members. Two of them have already made the trip and here are some pictures. The Marion from MNJars is shown with the two jars that it will be between on the shelf.


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Marion and the outstanding leaner that came from MNJars. Thank you Cody!


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is the base area of the leaner. It looks like the jar stuck to some thing when it first was taken from the mold. Pulling it free resulted in some extra glass attached to the outside of the leaner and the distortion.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 23, 2013)

Excellent jars..love the 'Pisa' jar...neat-0   []


----------



## MNJars (Mar 23, 2013)

George, I'm glad it fits so well into your collection!  I'm always keeping an eye out for crude jars and I'll let you know if I find any more.  I'll be at the Minnesota bottle show tomorrow - hopefully something good comes of it.


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 24, 2013)

The Marion came from MNJars and the leaner from Ohiosulator. Thank you both for helping me to add to the collection. 
 George


----------



## idigjars (Mar 25, 2013)

Excellent.   I like the clear quart the best.  Paul


----------

